# Ruhrbike-Festival 2011



## Lateralus (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die auf der Homepage angegebene Strecke gegen den oder mit dem Uhrzeigersinn durchfahren wird?

Danke.


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. Juni 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die auf der Homepage angegebene Strecke gegen den oder mit dem Uhrzeigersinn durchfahren wird?
> 
> Danke.



Es sieht so aus, dass gestartet wird wie in den Jahren zuvor. Das würde dann dem Uhrzeigersinn entsprechen.
Habe auch keinen Hinweis gefunden, jedoch müsste es so sein, wenn man Karte und Höhenmeter in Verbindung bringt.

LG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2011)

Nein, die Organisatoren haben mir auf eine Anfrage geantwortet, dass gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird. D.h. Also wie immer neben dem Sportplatz losfahren und geradeaus in den Wald.


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. Juni 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Nein, die Organisatoren haben mir auf eine Anfrage geantwortet, dass gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird. D.h. Also wie immer neben dem Sportplatz losfahren und geradeaus in den Wald.



Entschuldigung...war schon spät...und der Herr Fratelli Ramazzotti im Spiel

Natürlich meinte ich auch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn!!!!!!

Man startet vom Sportplatz nach oben weg...und kommt eher aus dem Westen zurück...so wie auch immer beim Marathon.

Ich stelle mir das ganz schön voll vor auf dem recht kleinen Kurs....wenn man da an die letzten Marathons denkt...der erste Anstieg im Wald mit Schlange stehen (zumindest ich, weil ich nie ganz vorne mit dabei war).

LG
Stefan


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, fürchte ich auch. Gerade weil dann auf einem langen Stück nach dem Start kaum überholt, später dann gar nicht überholt werden kann...da werden einige kamikazefahrer auf den ersten paar Metern komplett durchdrehen.


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2011)

So, gerade mal die Strecke 3mal abgefahren. Fordernd, da nur rauf und runter ohne Pause. 
Hoffentlich zieht die Einführungsrunde das Feld ordentlich auseinander, sonst wird die erste Runde kurz vor dem Hochspannungsturm sicher recht voll, hektisch und gefährlich.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2011)

von welches Strecke redest du denn? der CC Strecke für den NRW CUP oder die Marathon Strecke?


----------



## Rumas (2. Juni 2011)

Marathon gibt es doch dieses Jahr nicht, nur ein 2 und 3 Std. Rennen was auf einen Rundkurs gefahren wird.

@Lateralus
falls du den Rundkurs für das 2/3 Std. Rennen abgefahren bist, wie technisch ist den die Strecke?


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2011)

Es gibt nur 1 steilen Bergabtrail, der aber flüssig gefahren werden kann. Dann gehts kurz darauf wieder steil hoch. Sehr steiler Trail bergauf mit Wurzeln. Ist aber fahrbar, wird nur sicher iegendwann äußerst anstrengend.

Ansonsten hat eine Abfahrt in der Mitte ne dicke Rille, da sollte man links oder rechts drumfahren. Dann gibts eine Abfahrt, kurvig, auf Schotter und Kies.  Und nen Trail mit Wurzeln gespickt, der an einem Abhang entlang läuft.

Unterm Strich nix dolles, aber auf Dauer zieht das ständige rauf und runter die Kraft aus den Beinen und manche Stellen sind einfach nicht für mehrere Leute gemacht. Da könnte es zu Gedränge kommen, was gefährlich werden kann. Deshalb hoffe ich auf eine wirklich harte Einführungsrunde.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juni 2011)

ja mit marathon meinte ich das Stundenrennen.
Werde beim 2h Rennen dabei sein. 

Trails also nicht schwerer als Saalhausen oder wenigstens auf einer Stufe? (hab in deinem Blog gesehen, dass du da auch warst)
Hoffe eig mal auf nen bisschen technischere Abfahrten bei Rennen der Nutrixxion Trophy. Sundern war ja mal öde....


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juni 2011)

Sundern, nur keine Zeit mal durchzuschnaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

die strecke ist doch nicht wirklich so wie sundern, oder?

bin letztes jahr beim marathon gestartet und muss sagen dass mir der anfang mit den lenkerbreiten wegen im wald sehr gut gefallen hat.
da waren auch einige wurzelstücke dabei wo es am start zu stau gekommen ist, aber das bleibt hoffentlich beim 3h rennen aus.

kann nicht mal schnell jemand die strecke mit ner cam abfahren?


----------



## Domme02 (5. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> kann nicht mal schnell jemand die strecke mit ner cam abfahren?


wenn du mich hinfährst


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die strecke ist doch nicht wirklich so wie sundern, oder?
> 
> bin letztes jahr beim marathon gestartet und muss sagen dass mir der anfang mit den lenkerbreiten wegen im wald sehr gut gefallen hat.
> da waren auch einige wurzelstücke dabei wo es am start zu stau gekommen ist, aber das bleibt hoffentlich beim 3h rennen aus.
> ...



So ein Gelände, wie bei dem Stück im Wald, das zum Stau geführt hat, gibt es auf dem Rundkurs jetzt nur an einem ganz kurzen Bergab-Stück und kurz darauf gehts genauso steil wieder hoch. Ansonsten nur Waldautobahn, mal trocken, mal mit Schotter, mal mit Kieselsteinen...und ein paar Meter mal einspurig mit leichten Wurzeln.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2011)

mit vielen abbrems und antrittsmanövern, oder kann man eher in einem durchrollen?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mit vielen abbrems und antrittsmanövern, oder kann man eher in einem durchrollen?



Bis auf die steile "runter und wieder hoch Stelle" eigentlich recht flüssig zu fahren. Wenns leer ist und Du die steilen Anstiege locker hochrollst. Und genau das wird sicher ein Problem werden - der Kurs ist ja nicht lang und einige Leute sind unterwegs.


----------



## sunny1766 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen. 
Kann aus persönlichen Gründen nicht am Rennen teilnehmen. 
Falls jemanden einen Startpaltz fürs 3 h Rennen braucht, einfach eine Nachricht und ich werde sofort ummelden. 
LG
Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chuck*77 (11. Juli 2011)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Kann aus persönlichen Gründen nicht am Rennen teilnehmen.
> Falls jemanden einen Startpaltz fürs 3 h Rennen braucht, einfach eine Nachricht und ich werde sofort ummelden.
> LG
> Sunny



Hallo Sunny!
Ist der Platz noch verfügbar? Ich würde den nehmen!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juli 2011)

Moin.
Kennt jemand das Rahmenprogramm? Samstag.

Gibt es etwas für kleine Kids? Und gibt´s Essensbuden
wie immer?


----------



## xr-fido (12. Juli 2011)

Ein Rahmenprogramm konnte auf Grund des schmalen Budgets leider nicht auf die Beine gestellt werden. Aber natürlich gibt es was zu Essen: Belegte Brötchen, Gegrilltes, kalte Getränke, Kaffee und Kuchen, usw.

Für die Kids wird eine Hüpfburg aufgestellt.

Ist eben alles etwas kleiner in diesem Jahr (die ausgestiegenen Sponsoren lassen grüßen)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2011)

wo ist denn die verpflegung?
denke mal bei der stadiondurchfahrt, oder?

suche noch ne betreuerin die mir während der 3 stunden die flaschen reicht, und ein paar aufmunternde worte zuruft.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ...und ein paar aufmunternde worte zuruft.



Bei der Wettervorhersage wird man die wohl auch gut brauchen können. Überlege schon, ob ich mir das wirklich antue. Wetter.com sagt zu 70% Regen. Will ich echt im Regen anreisen, in der Startaufstellung stehen und dann noch 2 h fahren? Und wieder nach Hause? Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## xr-fido (13. Juli 2011)

Die Verpflegungsstation wird sich hinter der Zieldurchfahrt auf der rechten Seite befinden. Allerdings wird die Strecke in diesem Jahr nicht über den Sportplatz geführt.


----------



## Lateralus (13. Juli 2011)

@Fido:
wenn man in die Abfahrt in Richtung der kleinen Brücke abbiegt - kommt man dann vom Hauptweg oben an der Weide oder fahren wir direkt durch die Böschung links runter? Gehts also vom Waldweg nach der steilen Auffahrt erst nochmal kurz auf den geschotterten Hauptweg oder direkt links durchs Gebüsch auf die Abfahrt in Richtung Brücke?

Und füllt Ihr die dicke Spurrille auf der Abfahrt zur kleinen Brücke noch auf oder lasst Ihr das, auch wenns nass und rutschig wird, so wie es ist?


----------



## xr-fido (13. Juli 2011)

@Lateralus: 

Bei dem 2- und 3-Stunden-Rennen am Samstag geht es kurz hoch auf den Schotterweg und dann wieder links runter in Richtung BAch.
Bei den CC-Rennen am Sonntag wird dann aber die Wurzel"abkürzung" gefahren.

Die Längsrinne auf dem Weg zum Bach wird nicht aufgefüllt. Wir wissen, dass diese Passage nicht unproblematisch ist. "Kleini", der die Strecke mit ausgetüftelt hat und auch Samstag mitfahren wird, hat sich dort vor ein paar Tagen übelst gelegt, als er mit Überschussgeschwindigkeit in die Rinne rauschte. 
Aber wenn man diese Passage nicht als Waldautobahn ansieht, sondern als gefährliche Abfahrt einstuft und sich möglichst rechts hält, dann passt das schon. Man darf eben nur nicht das Hirn ausschalten, sondern sollte an dieser Stelle schon voll konzentriert fahren.

btw: Sollte der Wurzeldownhill auf der gegenüberliegenden Hangseite am Samstag zu rutschig sein, werden wir ihn zumindest an diesem Tag aus dem Streckenverlauf streichen. Das wird dann aber kurzfristig entschieden...


----------



## Lateralus (13. Juli 2011)

Super, danke Dir. Aber verrate hier nicht die beste Linie  Sollen sie doch selbst schauen 

Welchen Wurzeldownhill meinst Du genau? Das Steilstück, ehe es wieder genaus steil bergauf geht oder den Teil nach der Brücke? Der wird doch aber bergan gefahren...

Und bitte macht ne harte Einführungsrunde, damit sich das Feld auseinanderzieht. Man kann ja sowieso nur schwer überholen, denke ich. Da könnte es passieren, dass die üblichen Kamikaze-Fahrer durchdrehen und beispielsweise in der Schotterabfahrt  kurz vor dem Scheitelpunkt der Runde manche Leute schön nach rechts ins Feld drängen oder umfahren. Oder im Singeltrailteil vor der Schotterabfahrt die Leute recht den Abhang runder drängen. Wird da eigentlich irgendwie abgesichert? Nicht dass da einer auf einmal 40 m weiter unten liegt.

Ich halte die Fahrweise gegen den Uhrzeigersinn sowieso an mehreren Stellen für recht gefährlich, andersrum wäre es anders.


----------



## xr-fido (13. Juli 2011)

Nach der Bachdurchfahrt geht es ja erst einmal ein Stück bergauf und irgendwann geht es im 90° Winkel nach links in einen steileren Anstieg und im Anschluß daran wieder nach links. Wenn man sich dann ca. 80 Meter durch den Wald schlängelt, geht es dann wieder nach links in den Wurzeldownhill. Der ist in der Tat ein wenig knifflig und bei Nässe für ein 2- bzw. 3-Stunden-Rennen suboptimal. Diesen Downhill nehmen wir evtl. noch raus.

Die Startloop haben wir so angelegt, dass sich das Feld eigentlich auseinander ziehen sollte, bevor es nach 2 Km in der ersten Single-Trail geht. Allerdings sind da zwei Schotterabfahrten dabei, die jeweils in eine winklige Kehre übergehen. Da wird wahrscheinlich der ein oder andere mit Überschußgeschwindigkeit dran vorbei rauschen.

Und den Trail zu den Strommasten werden wir nicht weiter absichern. Also wenn einer dort vom Rad kippen sollte, dann sollte das besser nach links erfolgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2011)

hört sich spaßig an!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Juli 2011)

Und das bei meiner Höhenangst.


----------



## Lateralus (14. Juli 2011)

@fido: bei dem von Dir beschriebenen Streckenverlauf handelt es sich aber nicht um einen exakt deckungsgleichen Verlauf mit der im Inet gezeigten Strecke, oder? Dort geht es nach der Bachdurchfahrt mehr oder weniger geradeaus auf eine 180 Grad Spitzkehre zu und von da dann nach einer Geradeauspassage rechts in Richtung Kletterpark-Kassenhaus. Auf jeden Fall nur noch hoch und nicht noch irgendwo über nen Wurzeltrail runter.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Und das bei meiner Höhenangst.



fahr mir einfach nach.



apropos bachdurchfahrt 
muss ich schwimmflügel mitnehmen?

wie sieht die strecke denn aus? schön matschig oder doch recht fest?


----------



## xr-fido (14. Juli 2011)

@Lateralus: Du hattest ja geschrieben, dass die Strecke nix dolles sei. 
Deswegen haben wir den Streckenverlauf noch mal etwas verändert und sie damit aus unserer Sicht schöner, aber auch anspruchsvoller gemacht:
Wenn man vom Bach aus hochfährt, überquert man eine Kreuzung (bei der auf der linken Seite der "Wurzeldownhill" runterkommt) und fährt weiter in Richtung der Schrägauffahrt (die wir jetzt "zu Gunsten" der vorher nach links abknickenden Steilauffahrt geopfert haben). Wenn man dann hoch gefahren ist, biegt die Strecke nach links ab und schlängelt sich kurz durch den Wald. Dort kommt nach ein paar Metern ein versteckter Abzweig nach links zum Wurzeldownhill. 
Unten angekommen gehts dann nach rechts und am nächsten Abzweig spitzwinklig wieder nach rechts (sozusagen eine liegende 8). Von dort aus geht es dann noch ein Stück weiter zur Kleingartenanlage und den sogenannten Wiesenanstieg hinauf in Richtung Ziel.
Dadurch kommt die Runde dann jetzt aktuell auf 8,9 Kilometer

Wenn jetzt also jemand meint, dass die Strecke zu heftig sei, dann soll er sich bei Lateralus beschweren.  Schließlich wollen wir uns in Wetter nicht nachsagen lassen, eine Strecke anzubieten, die "nix dolles" ist! 


Die Bachdurchfahrt ist unproblematisch und normalerweise nimmt die Strecke recht gut den Regen auf. Sie sollte also in den meisten Bereichen recht fest und griffig sein


----------



## Domme02 (14. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich doch mal richtig geil an.....freue mich extrem auf Samstag   Scheint ja endlich mal wieder ein *MTB*-Rennen zu werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2011)

wie ist den nun die strecke? 

kann ich mit slicks starten, oder muss ich traktorreifen aufziehen?


----------



## Lateralus (14. Juli 2011)

Na da habe ich ja was angerichtet postet ihr den neuen Verlauf noch als Bild?


----------



## xr-fido (14. Juli 2011)

lateralus schrieb:


> na da habe ich ja was angerichtet postet ihr den neuen verlauf noch als bild?



nööö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (15. Juli 2011)

xr-fido schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt also jemand meint, dass die Strecke zu heftig sei, dann soll er sich bei Lateralus beschweren.  Schließlich wollen wir uns in Wetter nicht nachsagen lassen, eine Strecke anzubieten, die "nix dolles" ist!



Danke Lateralus !   Ist Ernst genmeint !

Kannst du jetzt bitte noch in Grafschaft klar machen, das die Strecke nix dolles ist


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2011)

Naja, Du weisst ja jetzt, wies geht. Jetzt ist ein wenig Action von Dir gefordert

Das dicke Ende kommt aber erst: fühle mich nach Regentrainingsfahrten total erkältet. Sieht so aus, als ob ich morgen wohl eher mit Erkältung im Bett liege  Und schon ist meine klasse Trophy-Gesamtplatzierung im Ar....! Vielleiht wirds ja doch noch besser. Grossartiger Sommer, letztes Jahr beim Ruhrbike-Marathon bei 38 Grad wars besser


----------



## derkleini (15. Juli 2011)

hi,
ich bin der kleini und neu hier im forum. in den letzten jahren hab ich immer versucht einen möglichst anspruchvollen kurs beim rbm. zu basteln. es sollte für jeden fahrbar, aber trotzdem für die cracks interessant sein.
da ja dieses jahr auf grund einiger mitmenschen kein marathon stattfinden kann, waren wir bei der streckenwahl doch sehr eingeschränkt. der kurs bietet kaum echte harte trails, ist jedoch sehr,sehr vordernd vom konditionellen her. da werden irgendwann auch die abfahrten schwierig.
die strecke ist nicht schlammig, jedoch wie ich gerade feststellen durfte, an einigen stellen recht rutschig, also !vorsicht!
viel spass morgen und sturzfreie fahrt wünscht

derkleini


----------



## dackmo (15. Juli 2011)

Ist die neue Strecke auf Gpsies zu finden?


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2011)

Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, jemanden am Rand mit nem Ersatzrad, einer Flasche usw stehen zu haben für den Fall der Fälle?


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2011)

Das würde mich auch interssieren, besonders das mit der Flasche könnte nen Vorteil sein, ich denke ich frag morgen einfach bei der Startnummerausgabe....

@ Lateralus....Guck am besten direkt nach dem Rennen ob deine Zeiten in etwa stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (15. Juli 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, jemanden am Rand mit nem Ersatzrad, einer Flasche usw stehen zu haben für den Fall der Fälle?


also ich bin noch kein rennen gefahren bei dem es verboten war....bleibt nur die Frage ob es nur in einer bzw. 2 Zonen (wie bei CC-Buli etc.) oder einfach überall erlaubt ist. Aber denke mal das das nicht so eng gesehen wird...
Ich werde meinen Dad auf jeden Fall mit Flaschen und LR-Tasche austatten 

eure Reifenwahl für morgen? vorne und hinten Rocket Ron 2,25 und für den Extremfall wenn es morgen früh doch noch heftig regnet und die Strecke schlammig ist, nen Dirty Dan fürs Vorderrad.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2011)

ein komplettes ersatyrad ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt.

laufr'der usw. d[rfen aber getauscht werden.


----------



## M::::: (15. Juli 2011)

Flasche anreichen lassen ist  seit 100 Jahren immer unproblematisch gewesen,so lange es keine anderen behindert.
Ersatzrad wohl eher nicht.
Falls ich mich diesbezüglich irre,wechsele ich demnächst mehrmals pro Rennen das Bike.Mit leichtem HT rauf und mit Freerider wieder runter. 



Lateralus schrieb:


> Naja, Du weisst ja jetzt, wies geht. Jetzt ist ein wenig Action von Dir gefordert



Hab ich schon probiert.Klappt aber nicht.


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> @ Lateralus....Guck am besten direkt nach dem Rennen ob deine Zeiten in etwa stimmen



Da kannste mal sicher sein. Mit dem Ersatzrad meinte ich natürlich ein Laufrad.


----------



## zotty (15. Juli 2011)

dann noch eben meinen senf dazu!
strecke ist in 2 abschnitten sehr sehr flutschig. die abfahrt vom schotter  rechts in das dopplte S. in den letzten jahren nur für die profis der streckenabschnitt gewesen und dann das selbe 200m weiter wieder berg auf. das ist mit race king grenzwertig. 
der rest der strecke ist nur gefährlich rutschig wenn es morgen regnen sollte, da einige abschnitte mit schräg abfallenden wurzeln übersäht sind.
strecke hat 7,8 km und 185hm. habe die aktuelle (gefahren um 17 uhr)strecke gefahren die für morgen abgesteckt wurde.
es sind 250 teilnehmer für die 2 std. und 100 für die 3 std. gemeldet.
GLÜCK AUF!


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juli 2011)

Doppeltes s?


----------



## dackmo (15. Juli 2011)

Meinst du, RK ist ne schlechte Wahl für morgen? Regnen soll es ja laut Wetter.com nicht und Mittags 25 Grad.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2011)

ich bleibe bei meinen racing ralph, egal was kommt.

habe jetzt keine lust mehr auch noch den anderen lrs fertig zu machen.

wenn es so läuft wie eben, ist sowieso nur 3 stunden sight-seeing angesagt.


----------



## r19andre (15. Juli 2011)

ach ja, die 2Std. Fahrer machen die Strecke für uns einfach trocken.
Wenn wir dann fahren ist alles fest und nicht mehr so flutschig....

bis morgen

Andre


----------



## zotty (16. Juli 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Doppeltes s?



nachdem ewig langen schotterweg im zweiten teil geht es rechts in den trail, dann kommt eine links/rechts/links/rechts kurve das meinte ich mit doppeltes S . danach 200m gerade und dann paralell wieder bergauf richtung deine zitierten rinne wo man sich rechts halten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (16. Juli 2011)

So, wieder zuhause. War ein schönes Rennen. RaceKing war bei dem tollen Wetter auch genau richtig! 
Gibt es irgendwo schon Ergebnisse?


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2011)

Bin auch wieder da, warn Top rennen

Ne Ergebnisliste wäre top


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juli 2011)

man war das eine geile strecke!!! großes Lob an den Veranstalter für dieses super Rennen und die Orga. Fahrtechnisch war die strecke echt nicht ohne und konditionell echt krass. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem fenster: Eine der besten "marathon" Strecken die ich je gefahren bin. Top!!!
Musste ab der 3. Runde gegen krasse Krämpfe kämpfen aber am ende hat es doch noch für platz 3 in meiner AK gereicht. (2h Rennen)


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2011)

...dann must du dich auch für hagen melden...strecke ist ähnlich.....


----------



## JDN (16. Juli 2011)

Ergebnisse sind unter http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse einsehbar.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2011)

Ah vielen dank

Joa mein Ergebnis beim 2 Stundenrennen:

17. Herren/Overall 51
5 Runden Zeit: 2:26:04.61


Kann mich nur anschließen, super Rennen, Top Orga, Top Strecke....hat unendlich Spaß gemacht.

In Hagen bin ich auch bei den 2 Stunden dabei


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> man war das eine geile strecke!!! großes Lob an den Veranstalter für dieses super Rennen und die Orga. Fahrtechnisch war die strecke echt nicht ohne und konditionell echt krass. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem fenster: Eine der besten "marathon" Strecken die ich je gefahren bin. Top!!!
> Musste ab der 3. Runde gegen krasse Krämpfe kämpfen aber am ende hat es doch noch für platz 3 in meiner AK gereicht. (2h Rennen)



ach, du bist auch 3. geworden!?

me too. 

lief aber eigentlich gar nicht gut.
bin 7 runden + ? startloop gefahren. in der 5. hat mich der erste der herren überrundet. 
ebenfalls in der 5. hatte ich einen kettenklemmer, dem ich eigentlich nicht weiter beachtung geschenkt habe. wie ich dann nach dem rennen gesehen habe, ist ein kettenglied total verdreht. deswegen ist die kette auf der kassette wild herumgehüpft.

meinen podestplatz habe ich mir am letzten anstieg mit eisernem willen erkämpft. 5m länger hätte es aber nicht sein dürfen, denn dann wäre ich wohl vom rad gekippt.

die strecke hat spaß gemacht. 
wie ich aber im nachhinein feststelle, war 28-32 als kleinster gang etwas heavy. hat aber zum 3. platz beigetragen, denn sonst wäre ich die anstiege sicher langsamer hochgefahren. konnte ich dann am letzten nicht.


----------



## Picard_75 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich auch nur beim Veranstalter bedanken: Ihr habt ein super Rennen auf die Beine gestellt! Top anspruchsvolle Strecke und eine super Organisation. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## r19andre (17. Juli 2011)

Moin,
super geiles Event. das war das härteste Rennen seit langem. Dem ganzen kann in NRW nichts das Wasser reichen auch nicht Hagen. (natürlich machts da auch viel Spass

War die ersten 5 Runden unter den Top15 insg. aber dann musste ich abreißen lassen und mich plagten in der letzten Runde(7) derbe Krämpfe wie ich sie noch nie hatte. Konnte nichmal mehr aufs Rad steigen ohne das die Muskeln dicht gemacht haben, also sowas krasses...

naja werde mich mal gleich auf dem Weg machen zum NRW Rennen und gucken ob ich überhaupt noch ein paar Runden zusammen bekomme 

Auch hier noch ein dickes Lob an den Veranstalter, TOP

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (17. Juli 2011)

es war eine anspruchsvolle strecke!hoch und runter und drei anstiege in einer runde über 20%.puuuuh!!ich habe auf meinem tacho 56,5km+1750hm bei7runden.ich bin das erste mal eine rundkursstrecke gefahren und muß sagen das diese art von rennen seine vorteile hat ,da man nach einer runde die strecke kennt ,kann man gut einschätzen was kommt und sich gut die kräfte einteilen und die gefahr zustürzen ist geringer.


----------



## Domme02 (17. Juli 2011)

@eminem Hagen steht auf meinem Plan.....mal sehen was da so auf die beine gestellt wird 

@k_star  Glückwunsch! Irgendwie dekadent das wir beide so gar nicht zufrieden sind und trotzdem nicht mit leeren Händen nach hause sind 

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder? liefen viele Kameras rum....


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder? liefen viele Kameras rum....


Heute abend werde ich Bilder online stellen, stelle dann einen Link ein. Die Bilder müssen noch konvertiert werden. 
Was mich persönlich ärgert: Meine Freundin (2. Platz Sen. I) wurde an der Verpflegungsstelle von zwei Psycho-Racern mit vollem Speed gestriffen und sozusagen über den Haufen gefahren. Sie ist gestürzt und hatte danach Schürfwunden an Bein und Arm. Die Spinner kamen von hinten ohne zu rufen angerast und haben sich nach der Aktion noch nicht einmal entschuldigt und sind einfach weiter. Alles vor den Augen einer Ordnerin, die auch ganz fassungslos war. Leider hat keiner die Nummern gesehen. Ansonsten ein tolles Event, war super organisiert. Ich ärgere mich im Nachhinein, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin.


----------



## xr-fido (17. Juli 2011)

Wir werden so schnell wie möglich hier und auf der Veranstaltungshomepage entsprechende Links zu den Fotos einstellen. Wie "unser" Fotograf heute sagte, hat er unzählige Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Ialocin (17. Juli 2011)

Hier der versprochene Link zu ein paar Bildern:

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=npjqfYQD

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Tom


----------



## xr-fido (18. Juli 2011)

Hier eine große Auswahl von sehr guten Fotos rund um die Rennen des  Ruhrbike-Festivals: http://www.normandieferienhaus.eu/Ruhrbike2011/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2011)

ich bin sooooo unfotogen.

kein foto von mir dabei!


----------



## mrwade (18. Juli 2011)

War eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung! 
3h Rennen
Geile Strecke, bin aber viel zu schnell angegangen. Dann musste ich in der Hälfte de rennens erst einmal Tempo raus nehmen. Zum Schluß lief es wieder besser.

Tom


----------



## Honigblume (18. Juli 2011)

War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit einer noch tolleren Strecke!

Habe leider bis jetzt auch noch kein Bild von mir entdecken können.


----------



## anatol20 (18. Juli 2011)

Nächstes Jahr macht ihr aber wieder einen richtigen Marathon! Dann komme ich auch gern zurück zum Hartkortberg!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juli 2011)

Diesmal ein Pic von mir dabei ;-)


----------

